# American City



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

The boss barges in and informs you next week you're on the road. Two days of business, Monday and Friday, and to account for the inconvenience hands you two tickets and clears the expense account for use all week. Short trip but food lodging and travel are covered for you and a friend.

What city would you like it to be?


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

This time of year, expenses covered, for food, weather and scenery, have to go with San Francisco. A little PCH road trip on the bonus days.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Dudes only??

Vegas, baby!!


----------



## Mikestyle49 (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd go to San Diego, which is my version of heaven. At least now, while we are caked in with snow and ice here in NYC (with more snow coming).


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Boston and NYC. Provided they are not completely covered under snow.


----------



## Mikestyle49 (Sep 29, 2014)

SG_67 said:


> Boston and NYC. Provided they are not completely covered under snow.


They are! and no relief in sight.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

This time of year I have to go with either Miami or, if possible Honolulu


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Keeseville, NY


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

You know, earlier in the week, I might have accepted Punxsutawney, PA but please do expound on the choice of Keeseville.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mikestyle49 said:


> They are! and no relief in sight.


I think you guys are getting what we had last year.


----------



## Mikestyle49 (Sep 29, 2014)

SG_67 said:


> I think you guys are getting what we had last year.


No, we had this last year as well.


----------



## cicada15 (Nov 27, 2015)

The arctic cold moved in yesterday and it's supposed to get to -9 this weekend. I have never been to Miami, so that sounds nice...or San Antonio.


----------



## jd202 (Feb 16, 2016)

With an open-ended green light on the expense account, I don't know how I could pass on New York. If I felt like I couldn't go too far overboard, I'd be tempted by Nashville.


----------



## Regent1879 (Jan 14, 2016)

Charleston, SC
Or
Washington DC


----------

